# it's hell out there!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just come back from a trip to Portsmouth this morning, and it's absolute chaos on the roads  . Chichester is like one big roundabout with huge queues going west; I saw a few vans stuck in them, but didn't wave -cos I was in the car :roll: . If you're travelling today allow lots of extra time, I'm sure it's going to be steamy all over the place in the queues.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The road to the Lincolnshire east cost (A158) is choc-a-bloc, and it's only 12:05 pm - Bank Holiday-itis.

Most seem to come from Derbyshire/Notts/South Yorks, & we call 'em Comforts ("Y'awreet m'dook? We've comfort weekend....")

Dougie.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

probably be worse than normal this bank holiday, seeing the crap summer we have had, everyone will want to get the last chance to go away for a long weekend before winter sets in. And as its nice weather at the moment I dont blame them, we will probably just about get out for the day on Monday, as its the memorial fishing match on Sunday,
Enjoy everyone

Anne


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the traffic report Mike, We are staying at Wisborough Green this weekend, leaving home about 5:30 tonight.......methinks the A32 A272 is a better bet.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As I'm heading for the "Essex Sunshine Coast" this afternoon, I thought I'd check :: traffic England ::. Not too bad so far :?

Gerald


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Traffic hell around here...All heading for the south west, be warned.

I'm in the garden and plan to stay there


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> 'm in the garden and plan to stay there


Me too :lol:

Hardly ever go out on bank hols, not worth the hassle :roll:

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bank hols*

Hi

Safer to travel on a Saturday!

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well we are travelling in the car to a wedding tomorrow in Dorset (Broadwindsor) and then back to Ilminster (Somerset) for the reception.... and living in North Devon we are not going near the M5 - we are going cross country and just hope that the holiday makers are not out on these very narrow roads around Uffulme, Craddock, Hemyock, Churchinford. 

Which reminds me the GPS this week decided to take us down what was a track..... shown on the map when I get back as a dotted line, instead of straight on as it had done before.... and had on the way there, but coming back it took a different route, why do they do that,...weird machines..

Carol


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hells teeth 8O We're suffering here! Counted 4 MH's this pm :lol: Thank God people leave us alone. H


----------

